# DoorDash timeouts?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

So, yesterday and today after declining, I don't know how many pings... I get the following message 

"You didn't confirm this delivery in time. We've removed it from your app and sent it to another Dasher. You will not be sent another order until you click 'Resume Dash' in your app."

However, I did decline it. And when I go to the app, it's not paused. It appears as if I'm still dashing. Feel like I can't do anything for 5 minutes or so. 

Anyone else experiencing this or am I just special?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

It happens quite often because their app is a pile of dung.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> It happens quite often because their app is a pile of dung.


Ah, ? just happy to know I'm not that special.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> It happens quite often because their app is a pile of dung.


THIS!!!!!! Crappy app full of so many bugs you need Orkin to get it straight.

And the last few "updates" were anything but....


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I noticed lately they have been leaving the blocks available a lot longer than usual to get more drivers signed up so I expect them to use extra drivers to their advantage and start playing games with lower pay and timeouts etc. Whenever I decline too many orders I start getting every restaurant I normally try to avoid back to back. It's almost like they have the bad ones sitting in que ready to punish a driver for declining orders. Sounds crazy but I truly believe it. Too much of a coincidence to happen over and over. They specifically send the orders for buildings with multiple floors.


----------

